# CNT - Centamin Egypt



## rcfoote (12 May 2006)

A moderate stock with average gains over the last 7 months. A stock worthy of a thread :fan  :fan


----------



## noirua (12 May 2006)

rcfoote@optusnet.com.au said:
			
		

> a moderate stock with average gains over the last 7 months. A stock worthy of a thread :fan  :fan




http://www.centamin.com/

Centamin Egypt ( CNT on ASX, CEY on the LSE AIM Market ) is one of the most followed stocks in the UK and tipped by very many tipsters. There is probably a need to watch this stock on both markets, ASX and LSE AIM.

http://www.corporateinformation.com/snapshot.asp?Cusip=C036F4690


----------



## Riesling (25 May 2007)

There is an enormous upside to Centamin, and also the usual risks with a developing country.

Sukari is one of the world's biggest new gold projects.  It is in it's infancy, although production is anticipated in 2008.  It's estimated resource is 10 million ounces (estimate based on the 200,000m of exploration already completed.) 

I bought a small holding some time ago as a pure punt.  Now that title has been secured and commerciality demonstrated I have bought more (though at a much hire price unfortunately, them's the breaks but I wanted to wait for more certainty).

Centamin have all the money they need to develop Sukari, from their listing on the Canadian Exchange.  Thus no chance for an App 3 here (well never say never but highly unlikely).

If you're into fundamentals, one of the best points is the extremely low discovery cost so far - A$5 an ounce.   Try and find cheaper than that!  Once production is underway the estimated production costs are something like A$350 an ounce.

I think it's still very good buying.  Huge upside if you have a little patience.  Not a traders stock due to the low level of general interest, which IMO is a good thing.


----------



## kerosam (24 September 2007)

some above average buying last week... high of $1.41 today... probably due to the overall bullish sentiment of gold & some very good news. bought them as my gold play. 

anyone holding?


----------



## michael_selway (25 September 2007)

Riesling said:


> There is an enormous upside to Centamin, and also the usual risks with a developing country.
> 
> Sukari is one of the world's biggest new gold projects.  It is in it's infancy, although production is anticipated in 2008.  It's estimated resource is 10 million ounces (estimate based on the 200,000m of exploration already completed.)
> 
> ...




UPGRADES RESOURCE BY 666,000 OUNCES TO 10.45 MOZ

Btw do you know how many onces per annum they intend to produce once in full production?

thx

MS


----------



## warlock (27 September 2007)

Just found this forum, and joined, so my first post.

Bought CNT a few months back for $1, sold for $1.39, and bought back in last week for $1.23.-missed the low!

This is a good story, and with only half of the resource drilled has some legs left.

There are other highly regarded prospects as well, and with the low cash cost, is very interesting.

Will probably hold for the long term now, and I do have a reasonable amount invested

cheers


----------



## JTLP (16 January 2008)

What are people's views on CNT with fat prophet's still giving it a buy recommendation?

Apparently they have 11,000,000 oz of Au and plan to produce it this year. Does anyone know at what pace they intend to mine/produce?
Also, does anybody have access to full broker reports on CNT and are willing to post just the price targets set by various brokers?

There is not a lot of information on CNT but with 11 mil of gold you would think they are a pretty safe bet with the rise in gold. There is also no EPS guidance, any help with that would be very much appreciate.


----------



## StockMiner (16 October 2008)

Anyone interested in CNT at the moment? Measured and indicated ounces are growing as more drilling is conducted, orebody appears open at depth, and they are not hedged in to gold price, which should be an advantage.
SP is low now, as with most stocks, but I would think these would be worth having as they lead up to producing mid next year.
Is this timeframe still on target?


----------



## JimmySwell (26 November 2008)

CNT appeared on my scan over the weekend.

A triple bottom pattern has formed.
Last Fri, CNT opened at 60c, peaked at 75c and closed at 70c.
This wide daily excursion was for no other reason than a spike in the gold price, as far as I could tell.

At present (Wed 26Nov08) it's sitting at 72c on very low volume, implying that the market's interest may have moved elsewhere for the time being.


----------



## JimmySwell (28 November 2008)

Well I was wrong about lost market interest.
CNT is presently sitting at 80c, having started this week at 73c, a tidy 9% gain over the past 5 days.


----------



## eddyeagle (2 February 2009)

Anyone got any thoughts on Centamin?
They are looking to start production 2Q 2009.
Debt Free / Hedge Free. 
Chart looks ok in the last 4 months - support at 75 cents...


----------



## Sean K (2 February 2009)

Been losely following. All sounds on schedule for initial production forecasting 200K oz au per year which is pretty handy. Cash costs look pretty low, I think I remember $350 ish an oz which is outstanding, but need to check that. Diluted a little with the capital raising but has made it financially sound for some time. About 900m on issue at $0.86 gives it an MC of about 770m and MC to oz au of about $70 which is very low for a near producer. It's normally above $100 so could be cheap at this point. Maybe just in time to take advantage of POG prices, sure they haven't hedged?


----------



## eddyeagle (2 February 2009)

Thanks Kennas. 
Fat Prophets have put a 'traffic light' on this one and state that they are hedging free...
Cash costs of US$365...
The capital raising was a result of an unrealised FX loss of around US$20.5 mil, due to crazy USD movements...


----------



## Schmuckie (4 February 2009)

Becoming rather interesting.  CNT (CEE in Toronto) has been heavily traded on the TSX for the last couple of days and is going steadily upward. Big gap up on Tuesday.  Something must be happening.


----------



## eddyeagle (5 February 2009)

Flying at the moment - up 25% in 3 sessions!

Not much volume in the ASX stock though. 

Also listed in the UK and that stock seems have much more volume...


----------



## GoodCall (30 October 2009)

Hello all, I am a long time lurker and this is my first post.

I hold this stock and like it, but I have just found out that it will be delisted from the asx in 3 months time.   I do not hold any shares on overseas registers, even though I would like to.  Is there a thread about how to do this elsewhere?

Also, the stock has been extremely volatile in the last week, going up and down about 7% plus a day.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2009)

GoodCall said:


> Hello all, I am a long time lurker and this is my first post.
> 
> I hold this stock and like it, but I have just found out that it will be delisted from the asx in 3 months time.   I do not hold any shares on overseas registers, even though I would like to.  Is there a thread about how to do this elsewhere?
> 
> Also, the stock has been extremely volatile in the last week, going up and down about 7% plus a day.



GC, you should call the company and ask them. I'm sure they will be very helpful. 

Office is in WA.

Telephone: (618) 9316 2640
Email: centamin@centamin.com.au

You could also read their announcements regarding the listing.

On 29 January 2010, Australian Shareholders will have their electronic holdings on the ASX register converted to certificated holdings on the Australian register (which will continue to be maintained on Centamin’s behalf by Computershare). This process will occur automatically and no action will be required by an Australian Shareholder. Australian Shareholders will then be issued with a share certificate representing their holding which should be kept in a safe place as it is evidence of the shareholding and will be required to support any future transfer or sale request.

http://www.centamin.com/admin/uploa..._to_Aus_Registered_Shareholders_29_Oct_09.pdf

Sounds like it's going to be a pain in the @rse to trade your shares at short notice.


----------



## noirua (24 May 2010)

Centamin Egypt: I always meant to take a look at these; hear we are, oh yes, and in an amusing way indeed. Why not aye...  http://iball.iii.co.uk/2010/05/03/centamin-egypt-cey


----------



## noirua (25 May 2010)

noirua said:


> Centamin Egypt: I always meant to take a look at these; hear we are, oh yes, and in an amusing way indeed. Why not aye...  http://iball.iii.co.uk/2010/05/03/centamin-egypt-cey




Less amusing for Aussie shareholders with trading only on UK AIM market and the Toronto Exchange TSX:CEE. However, CEY (formally ASX:CNT) have obtained a full listing on the London Stock Exchange LSE:CEY.
http://www.centamin.com.au
http://www.centamin.com


----------



## Buckfont (25 May 2010)

I find Centamin a bit enigmatic. I offloaded my holdings late Nov 09 @ $2.38. knowing it would be delisted on the ASX and I`m more than happy with the profit.

There is no longer a listing on the ASX, `Marcus Today` still have CNT as an Australian company listed in London and also in Toronto. Seems a bit dopey to me if there is no listing on the ASX. I held great hopes but didn`t want to go thru the hoops with OS exchanges. 

Any ideas? I`ll keep all my local gold holdings, but Centamin was really attractive.


----------



## noirua (26 May 2010)

Buckfont said:


> I find Centamin a bit enigmatic. I offloaded my holdings late Nov 09 @ $2.38. knowing it would be delisted on the ASX and I`m more than happy with the profit.
> 
> There is no longer a listing on the ASX, `Marcus Today` still have CNT as an Australian company listed in London and also in Toronto. Seems a bit dopey to me if there is no listing on the ASX. I held great hopes but didn`t want to go thru the hoops with OS exchanges.
> 
> Any ideas? I`ll keep all my local gold holdings, but Centamin was really attractive.




I bought some Centamin shares on Monday (LSE), though I find it a bit difficult to workout true value going forward. The stock is likely to have a big bear / bull factor on the gold price as there are no forward sales of gold.
The stock has a very big following amongst UK tipsters who all point to massive gold sales from 2011 and the same for company profits.
It looks as if the company needs a gold price above US$1,000 per troy ounce to achieve everything detailed by tipsters, due to ongoing development costs.

A complete gamble on the gold price and all those following the major tipsters staying onboard. Aussies need to gamble on the exchange rate as well.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2010)

Continuing on Centamin Egypt now only quoted on LSE:CEY and TSX:CEE. The following link gives dome chart information: http://www.insidestocks.com/texpert.asp?sym=CEY.LS&code=BEQM


----------

